# Rotary cutter



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello all, I have just ordered this rotary cutter (http://www.ebay.com/itm/28mm-Rotary-Cutter-Fabric-Paper-Vinyl-Circular-Cut-Blade-Patchwork-Leather-Craft-/390647442145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af466eae1 ) to cut thera band gold, it will works well?? Thanks!

SSPT...


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Will work fine mate.

Its the blades you need to maintain.

I reccomend you order some or have a good quality sharpener.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok, thanks Individual, I just ask because I heard that the steel blades not going to cut nice and clean.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, i ordered the cheapest one i could find.

Stainless steel blades, have lasted me for hundreds of cuts and no problems yet


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks again Individual, I think I shouldn`t have no problem with that rotary!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry that I swoop in but you rather should buy a proper rotary cutter like this one http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Titanium-Comfort-Rotary-Cutter/dp/B004YF8RJS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1397508064&sr=8-7&keywords=rotary+cutter+45mm It´s a shade higher in price but much better than the ebay stuff with certainty.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks LukeSlingwalker, maybe the next one would be one of these!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Meh



LukeSlingwalker said:


> Sorry that I swoop in but you rather should buy a proper rotary cutter like this one http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Titanium-Comfort-Rotary-Cutter/dp/B004YF8RJS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1397508064&sr=8-7&keywords=rotary+cutter+45mm It´s a shade higher in price but much better than the ebay stuff with certainty.


Meh! Good enough is good enough.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why so negative dear mate? In my opinion using proper tools is always more pleasure and they´ve a longer life span furthermore.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Flipgun I understand you, I am no pro and the steel blade should be good enough for me  , I understand also LukeSlingwalker, but I have already ordered this rotary and maybe the next one should be a best quality one 

Thaks to all!!!!!

SSPT...


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I've used this OLFA- brand rotary cutter with the same blade successfully for many flat bands and leather pouches:

http://www.amazon.com/OLFA-Rotary-Cutter-RTY-2-G/dp/B0006SJB24/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1397548117&sr=8-2&keywords=olfa+rotary+cutter

Maybe a bit more expensive, but well worth the extra cash.

The right cutting surface (OLFA also sell a cutting mat) will help to protect the ultra-sharp blade: a thin rectangular MDF board will also do the trick.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Pebble shooter, I like the OLFA and looks like a nice rotary, I will need to buy a cutting mat to to mantein the sharp blade

Thanks!!!

SSPT...


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Can I make a suggestion? Just as important as a rotary cutter is a sharpener for the cutting blade. They generally sell them where they sell the blades. The sharpeners are like a donut with a removable spindle that slips through the hole in the sharpener. You remove the blade and screw it between the ends of the spindle and you then put one end through the hole and the blade will engage the sharpening surface (rough on one side, fine on the other), twist a couple of times, remove it, flip it and repeat. I went one step further and rubbed rouge (polishing compound) into the more rough side of the sharpener. I treat the blade with first the fine sharpening surface then I spin it on the rouge side and it will remain razor sharp through hundreds of cuttings. [Rouge is the same stuff you would put on a leather strop in the old days to sharpen a razor.]

winnie


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Winnie, so far the cutter has work fine, and maybe I would bought a sharpener for keep the ultra sharp blades!!

SSPT...


----------

